# About The "Found out fiancee is screwing my best friend" Thread.



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

I was following that thread but it was so long. I didn't have time to read it all. It looks like it's gone. Can someone give me the summary of what happened?


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

Hurt Dude was a troll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

spinsterdurga said:


> Hurt Dude was a troll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


!!!!!!!!!! Details.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

No way???? That whole thing was a TROLL???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

That had to be one of the longest, if not the longest, thread on TAM.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EunuchMonk said:


> That had to be one of the longest, if not the longest, thread on TAM.


Not quite. Check out the "Reconciliation" thread here in CWI.

There are some in Social that are thousands of pages long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

spinsterdurga said:


> Hurt Dude was a troll


What does that mean? OP was making up the story??


----------



## sam59 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not Surprised !


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The story was too cut and dry and he moved too fast in his healing. Probably some unemployed twenty year-old, pimple festooned, fat little mall punk typing away in his mom's basement somewhere.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

What's the summary of his story and how did it come out that it wasn't true?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I think the same about beccamoo123's post about her best friend screwing her husband.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm just in shock, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I think the same about beccamoo123's post about her best friend screwing her husband.


beccamoo123's post just stopped. How would they find out if HurtDude's post just stopped?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

EunuchMonk said:


> beccamoo123's post just stopped. How would they find out if HurtDude's post just stopped?


Hurt Dude's thread stopped because the Mods busted him and he got banned...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Hurt Dude's thread stopped because the Mods busted him and he got banned...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lmao, gotta hear this..... 

It's about time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

EunuchMonk said:


> I was following that thread but it was so long. I didn't have time to read it all. It looks like it's gone. Can someone give me the summary of what happened?


It turns out that ex-girl friend's daddy had an affair with Miranda's mother years ago and Miranda is the ex's sister. Hurt Dude was devastated and went to talk to Miranda's mother who was a cougar and bedded Hurt Dude before the night was over. Hurt Dude fell in love and married Miranda's mother. To make matters worse both Miranda and the ex gave birth to Hurt Dudes kids. Hurt Dude is now step dad to Miranda and father and grandfather to Miranda's son. His ex married Hurt Dudes elder brother. Hurt Dude is claiming that the ex's kid is really his nephew.
What Hurt Dude will soon find out is that his mother also had thing going the ex's father and guess what.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

That thread wasn't real? just great now your going to tell me that Trump is the anti christ...LOL


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> It turns out that ex-girl friend's daddy had an affair with Miranda's mother years ago and Miranda is the ex's sister. Hurt Dude was devastated and went to talk to Miranda's mother who was a cougar and bedded Hurt Dude before the night was over. Hurt Dude fell in love and married Miranda's mother. To make matters worse both Miranda and the ex gave birth to Hurt Dudes kids. Hurt Dude is now step dad to Miranda and father and grandfather to Miranda's son. His ex married Hurt Dudes elder brother. Hurt Dude is claiming that the ex's kid is really his nephew.
> What Hurt Dude will soon find out is that his mother also had thing going the ex's father and guess what.


Isn't that the plot to the 80's sitcom SOAP, all your missing is the ventriloquist and his gay brother.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Xenote said:


> Isn't that the plot to the 80's sitcom SOAP, all your missing is the ventriloquist and his gay brother.


You didn't ask about Hurt Dudes younger brother. He's been rubbernecking Miranda's ex boyfriend and telling the family this guy is too cute for him not to at least fantasize about it. There may not be a ventriloquist but the dummy is most of us.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Curses! I had really placed some jewels of wisdom in that thread, now they're lost forever in deleted cyberspace.
😋

Surely we get to find out how he or SHE was finally busted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

ThePheonix said:


> It turns out that ex-girl friend's daddy had an affair with Miranda's mother years ago and Miranda is the ex's sister. Hurt Dude was devastated and went to talk to Miranda's mother who was a cougar and bedded Hurt Dude before the night was over. Hurt Dude fell in love and married Miranda's mother. To make matters worse both Miranda and the ex gave birth to Hurt Dudes kids. Hurt Dude is now step dad to Miranda and father and grandfather to Miranda's son. His ex married Hurt Dudes elder brother. Hurt Dude is claiming that the ex's kid is really his nephew.
> What Hurt Dude will soon find out is that his mother also had thing going the ex's father and guess what.


hakuna matata, just another day


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Xenote said:


> That thread wasn't real? just great now your going to tell me that *Trump is the anti christ*...LOL


Aha, that explains it!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Xenote said:


> That thread wasn't real? just great now your going to tell me that Trump is the anti christ...LOL


Then Hillary must be the Beast.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I really wanted to find out if the baby was his.

Now I'm almost as sad as I was watching the last episode of Friends. Do Ross and Rachel ever get back together!??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The story was too cut and dry and he moved too fast in his healing. Probably some unemployed twenty year-old, pimple festooned, fat little mall punk typing away in his mom's basement somewhere.


With Cheetos-stained fingers...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> With Cheetos-stained fingers...


Dammit now I have the munchies for Cheetos!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> I really wanted to find out if the baby was his.
> 
> Now I'm almost as sad as I was watching the last episode of Friends. Do Ross and Rachel ever get back together!??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it was like reading a novel with the last few chapters ripped out lol


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> No way???? That whole thing was a TROLL???


When a person genuinely walks in on their fiancée and best friend in the act, they would be subject to a whole range of emotions (some of them conflicting). No one would just close the door and walk out. Unless they're a psychopath or a hitman. A genuine person couldn't maintain control under those circumstances.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The flow was a little controlled wasn't it?

I think we may have seen that poster before.

He/she/it needs some counselling as she/he/it has some severe problems but is likely to not be aware of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

and all those posters who bit....


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The flow was a little controlled wasn't it?
> 
> I think we may have seen that poster before.


Yes. There's a rhythm to their writing style that I thought I'd seen before. And yes, the information is always dripped out to keep the thread ticking along.

Most of all though is the lack of emotion in the writing. The BS's that come here can be characterised by turmoil & anguish because their life has just been turned upside down. You see none of that from this guy because the pathetic loser doesn't have the life experience.



> He/she/it needs some counselling as she/he/it has some severe problems but is likely to not be aware of that.


They have these fantasy lives because their real ones are so empty. It's always a twenty-something with a great job in an indeterminate industry, in an an indeterminate city in the US, a gorgeous girlfriend, no boss they're answerable to, a close sibling...

All the things this particular pathetic loser wishes they were or had.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: About The &quot;Found out fiancee is screwing my best friend&quot; Thread.*

He had the "flu" for ages and a high temperature so readers would stay in suspense while he used the sick time to write more story.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Whaaaa? I'm irrationally sad that HurtDude and Miranda won't work things out and live happily ever after 

Guess I've tuned out and haven't read the recent developments or I would probably have guessed too.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: About The &quot;Found out fiancee is screwing my best friend&quot; Thread.*



Satya said:


> He had the "flu" for ages and a high temperature so readers would stay in suspense while he used the sick time to write more story.


This 'flu" thing was my only suspicion after we discovered "Miranda" was a "nurse." 

She brought him "soup" when she should have brought him to the "ER."


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

There should be a "Writer's Fiction" section in Social, where troll threads can be moved and be enjoyed in perpetuity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ivory (Oct 23, 2015)

*it was ham*

After a few looks at the ham in that thread and I was wondering why it was getting responses. What a waste of bandwidth. OP seemed a fairy. Uck.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I am thinking Hurt Dude is logging on to TAM and STILL making fools of us because of this thread. Why are we giving him the power?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

HD's next part of the story should have been him walking on miranda with her ex boyfriend in his house..now that would have added some real drama to the story and then miranda and his exfiance were both pregnant with his bf's baby...I'd say at that point in the story its time to sell the house..


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

LosingHim said:


> I really wanted to find out if the baby was his.


It was probably one of those rare cases of twins where each baby was fathered by a different man. The pos ex was a typical TAM wayward - she had sex with posom one day and came home and had sex with HD, without washing, of course, begging HD the whole time for oral. She thought her bc was OK, but didn't know that the antibiotics she was taking for her STD would neutralize the bc. So, whammo! Twins from two separate eggs, on the same day, and in the same cheating womb!


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

A few did tell people that his reply's where very short and just enough to keep it bubbling


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> Whaaaa? I'm irrationally sad that HurtDude and Miranda won't work things out and live happily ever after


It's a wonderfully ending love story. Miranda became a stripper down at the Indeterminate Bar and started doing crack. Hurt Dude wife, Miranda mother, got him involved in the cuckold lifestyle. His buddy that offed himself, came back as the ghost of Christmas future and showed him that his two kids will both turn to criminal careers and spend most of their lives in prison, while he will contact aids from a bi encounter with one of his cougar wife's many lovers, die a painful death in a cheap hotel in the worst part of town, be buried in a paupers grave, and quickly forgotten.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> It's a wonderfully ending love story. Miranda became a stripper down at the Indeterminate Bar and started doing crack. Hurt Dude wife, Miranda mother, got him involved in the cuckold lifestyle. His buddy that offed himself, came back as the ghost of Christmas future and showed him that his two kids will both turn to criminal careers and spend most of their lives in prison, while he will contact aids from a bi encounter with one of his cougar wife's many lovers, die a painful death in a cheap hotel in the worst part of town, be buried in a paupers grave, and quickly forgotten.


You have a knack for plot lines....ill encourage you to write a few...I'll manage you and this time next year well both be multi- millionaires :smile2:


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

There was this other thread. I don't know if anybody remembers it. I was reading it while still a lurker. About this fella who gave his wife "some space" by letting her go to a city within miles of the AP. She could have gone to her mothers but no. She needed a place alone to think(that's what she said). And all the poster's were telling him that she is going to be with the POSOM. I can't find that one either.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Let's face some people have a perverse need for attention, instead of seeking help they to get their kicks in a manner that allows them to fish for it.....I believe that is what we call in the psychological realm master-baiters 😉


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

All TAM threads are works of fiction at some level.

Disenchanted was a fictional character created by a guy who worked at Boeing. His wife did cheat on him with the crippled war vet neighbor whom he exposed on Cheaterville. But the OM might actually have been a nicer guy than Dis' in real life. We know this because of his behavior on TAM that spilled over into relationships was not good.

Dis actually got sucked in by a troll who probably was also real, although the story she told about herself was false.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

agenda said:


> Let's face it some people are really gullible and are easy to fool. Most people just aren't that bright as witnessed by the large number of responders on that obviously fake thread.
> 
> That's why there are so many scammers out there- it's easy money. The average intelligence in our society is not much more than your typical grapefruit.


Thank you for coming here with your POV.

Even though that thread was probably gone before you were able to read it, your comments are of interest, in any case.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

VeryHurt said:


> I am thinking Hurt Dude is logging on to TAM and STILL making fools of us because of this thread. Why are we giving him the power?


I read quite a bit of the thread but so what? think of all the energy he/she wasted in actually making up the story and posting for so many weeks and months. he could have just tried writing a romance novel. people create productive lives around writing fiction and he wasted his efforts and mental energy by posting it anonymously on a message board, apparently in an attempt to see how many people he could fool.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I imagine that a pretty good percentage of these stories are phony and most folks figured Hurt Dudes was one of these. But its still fun to play and practice handling these scenarios.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

agenda said:


> Let's face it some people are really gullible and are easy to fool. Most people just aren't that bright as witnessed by the large number of responders on that obviously fake thread.
> 
> That's why there are so many scammers out there- it's easy money. The average intelligence in our society is not much more than your typical grapefruit.


Apples to oranges. Any one of the threads on this website can be completely made up. That doesnt make the people reading them gullible, or 'not that bright'. Ridiculous comparison to scammers feeding off people for 'easy money'.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

ThePheonix said:


> I imagine that a pretty good percentage of these stories are phony and most folks figured Hurt Dudes was one of these. But its still fun to play and practice handling these scenarios.


Got that right. Interesting thread, even if it was fake.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

But the one I mentioned about the wayward wife was the most gripping to me.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Curses! I had really placed some jewels of wisdom in that thread, now they're lost forever in deleted cyberspace.
> &#55357;&#56843;
> 
> Surely we get to find out how he or SHE was finally busted
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think people are still pissed he took them for a ride 'cause nobody has posted the dirty on what went down.

(I have an urge to start screen capturing threads now.)


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> HD's next part of the story should have been him walking on miranda with her ex boyfriend in his house..now that would have added some real drama to the story and then miranda and his exfiance were both pregnant with his bf's baby...I'd say at that point in the story its time to sell the house..


With both women in it! >


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

MRR said:


> Apples to oranges. Any one of the threads on this website can be completely made up. That doesnt make the people reading them gullible, or 'not that bright'. Ridiculous comparison to scammers feeding off people for 'easy money'.


I believe in offering help to those who post here. If the thread turns out to be a troll, that's on the troll. The cumulative advice of all here that posted on it is still good advice.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

sidney2718 said:


> I believe in offering help to those who post here. If the thread turns out to be a troll, that's on the troll. The cumulative advice of all here that posted on it is still good advice.


That's healthy...half full not half empty...like that


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

EunuchMonk said:


> I think people are still pissed he took them for a ride 'cause nobody has posted the dirty on what went down.
> 
> (I have an urge to start screen capturing threads now.)


Nothing really dirty. Per the banned thread, HD had multiple accounts.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sidney2718 said:


> I believe in offering help to those who post here. If the thread turns out to be a troll, that's on the troll. The cumulative advice of all here that posted on it is still good advice.


Years ago I was on a forum and we had someone come on line with a particular, specific problem asking for help.

We spent a long time offering him advice and help.

Eventually he came back and bragged about how he was a troll and had just being playing us.

But then someone else came on line and told us that he'd followed the original thread as the story that the troll had made up was, sadly, his reality and the advice we'd given the troll was very helpful to him.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Like happy endings 

Just wish some of the directors would get it

Still upset over 'spoiler alert look away









'The Force Awakens'

with you know who dying...upset me all week


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I always suspected as his responses were also one to two sentences without much detail.

Not surpised


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

EunuchMonk said:


> I think people are still pissed he took them for a ride 'cause nobody has posted the dirty on what went down.
> 
> (I have an urge to start screen capturing threads now.)


There's a thread here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/259282-new-banned-members-thread.html for finding out about bannings. That's where all the dirt is, though it usually isn't much. Sounds like mods figured out he had more than one login identity, which isn't allowed and is generally a sign of a faker troll.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

agenda said:


> Someone with multiple accounts isn't necessarily a troll.
> 
> It can simply mean that they were banned because the moderators felt they violated the boards terms of service one two many times.
> 
> ...


Thanks lenzi.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

There seemed to be a semi-regular stream of new BS's/WS's posting here. Then wham! look at all the newbies as of lately.

Coincidence... I think not.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> There seemed to be a semi-regular stream of new BS's/WS's posting here. Then wham! look at all the newbies as of lately.
> 
> Coincidence... I think not.


What stands out to me the most are newcomers who post extensively in response to a newcomers thread.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmmmm...A double pronged approach there using now


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> I think the same about beccamoo123's post about her best friend screwing her husband.


It's always the best friend you know.

Cosmopolitan would not exist today without the intransigences of the BFF.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I was wondering what happened too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

I figured he was a troll early on. I called him on his minimalist postings which were practically 5 word answers.. thereafter, he just started building on what other posters wrote. 

I read an article on Cracked about a guy who used to troll forums. He laid out a formula for doing it. Throw out some read meat and then get busy. Good read.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> I figured he was a troll early on. I called him on his minimalist postings which were practically 5 word answers.. thereafter, he just started building on what other posters wrote.
> 
> I read an article on Cracked about a guy who used to troll forums. He laid out a formula for doing it. Throw out some read meat and then get busy. Good read.


Do you have a link for the article?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I always hit the brakes when I see someone talking about dating or sleeping with the OBS. Yet we have had several threads over the years where the BS and the OBS hooked up. I just have a hard time buying these stories.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> GROUNDPOUNDER said:
> 
> 
> > There seemed to be a semi-regular stream of new BS's/WS's posting here. Then wham! look at all the newbies as of lately.
> ...





G.J. said:


> Hmmmm...A double pronged approach there using now


Well, in fairness, that seems to be preferred. When I first joined this forum I did so to comment on a thread. Turned out it was an older thread and I was gently called out about it.

The Hurt Dude fiasco does make me question the veracity of some posters now.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Personally, I'm still having problems with Viking and his multiple threads about catching his wife sending nude pics to people on My fitness pal.

Nobody could be slapped with so much disrespect and beating about the head with so many red flags and still be trying to work things out.

he might as well be sitting in a chair watching his wife nail other guys while he begs her to reconsider.

A little to much to be believable.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

blahfridge said:


> Well, in fairness, that seems to be preferred. When I first joined this forum I did so to comment on a thread. Turned out it was an older thread and I was gently called out about it.


I'm going to start looking for zombie threads that newbies like yourself have revived and start posting scary pics of zombies in them just for fun.



blahfridge said:


> The Hurt Dude fiasco does make me question the veracity of some posters now.


You can, but you don't have to question too much. The mods are pretty good and spotting and banning them (or someone else spots the troll and alerts the mods).

Many people who are legit but are questioned as trolls will offer ro provide proof, and there are a couple of long-standing TAMers who are trusted by the community to view, vet, and verify sensitive documentation.

There are some hum-dingers on this site that sound so crazy they MUST be made up, but they are totally legit.

I am surprised that HurtDude's thread lasted as long as it did. Of course, I didn't pick up on him being a troll. I'm quite bad at that sort of thing.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Since I'm not clear on the links policy and too lazy to read it, I won't post a link, but if you google: things i learned as an internet troll, you will get several articles from paid trolls, teen trolls and trolls.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually, there are some pretty easy troll techniques out there that I've noticed on the infidelity forums. Probably the same person.

There is the person who starts the post off with long history and then gives you the "more later, I've got to go do x" type. They keep developing the story and then end with "more later". Like right in the middle of bearing their soul, a bell rings and they have to run right at the climax of that part of the story.

There is the oddly specific details person. They tell the story and then include random but very specific details to make themselves seem real. For example, "I left my 3 Siamese cats behind". Little odd things like that when they have been pretty general with the descriptions on everything else.

There is the person who just found the forum and is new to it, but somehow manages to use every single acronym correctly and knows specific terms. For example: My WS is doing XXX,, DS and DD are suffering thanks to posom". "I confronted and then found the "burner phone"." Really?! learned the phrase "burner phone" not another phone or strange phone?! memorized the acronyms list in the midst of your pain did you?

There is the minimalist, like the one we are talking about. They don't post much, are critical of responses and then the story develops as other posters chime in with theories and camps form.

Another variant is the one who does not commit to being a man or woman and waits to see how the responses stack up. Its all WS, BS, and Me. Never, "he" or "she", just WS until way later.

Then you have the hopeless case and the immediate comeuppance.
Both get people to post either cheers or castigation. They disappear, the posts keep on for pages, then they reappear and give you the latest update which just adds fuel to the fire.

I notice writing styles, word usage, misspellings, and other things, so I am positive that some are the same poster on multiple sites.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Since I'm not clear on the links policy and too lazy to read it, I won't post a link, but if you google: things i learned as an internet troll, you will get several articles from paid trolls, teen trolls and trolls.


The policy on links, as far as I know is, you can post links if you want 

But googling that exact phrase, the first result was the cracked article.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

For every troll story, there are probably 10 hurt souls reading anonymously who effectively had the same sh!t happen to them. So it's good to assume not a troll til otherwise told.

I actually prefer the storytellers to the ones who come on here and yell and swear and insult people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Dammit should have known.

I thought it was too cut and dried when the ex and her family just went away conveniently.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> I read an article on Cracked about a guy who used to troll forums. He laid out a formula for doing it. Throw out some read meat and then get busy. Good read.


I remember that article. That's not what HD was doing. HD is just a no-life loser who got his jollies making up a fake story. The Cracked troll did it professionally for people who wanted page clicks. If you had a blog and wanted lots of activity in your comments section, you might hire a guy like the Cracked troll to be devil's advocate and post controversial statements. 

For example, you create a blog post about being in support of SSM. If your comments are just a few "I agree" posts, then your page doesn't get many return visitors. But get a good flame war going in the comments section and people keep coming back to follow it or add in. The Cracked troll would get paid to make the flame war go on as long as possible.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

wilson said:


> I remember that article. That's not what HD was doing. HD is just a no-life loser who got his jollies making up a fake story. The Cracked troll did it professionally for people who wanted page clicks. If you had a blog and wanted lots of activity in your comments section, you might hire a guy like the Cracked troll to be devil's advocate and post controversial statements.
> 
> For example, you create a blog post about being in support of SSM. If your comments are just a few "I agree" posts, then your page doesn't get many return visitors. But get a good flame war going in the comments section and people keep coming back to follow it or add in. The Cracked troll would get paid to make the flame war go on as long as possible.


Apparently I'm in the wrong line of business. Professional trolling smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Ha. I knew it! I hardly ever post here. But I did check in regularly to get an update on his story. And I felt many times that he was making it up. Dang. He was good at it. But what a loser.


----------

